# Persimmon, HI Persimmon or HI Amber Polarized?



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Uh what are these going into? Oakleys? I have HI Yellow in my Splices and they work awesome for foggy/cloudy/snowy days (which is 70% of the time here).


----------



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes this is for Oakley (splice as well ) So you didn't have trouble seeing the contrast with HI Yellow?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The HI Yellow are pretty much the best lens I think for seeing contrast and in shitty conditions. Be warned they don't protect that much from sunny days,(they make everything look brighter) but when you can't see shit they really help define features in the snow.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

HI yellows are the absolute best for flat light days like you're explaining (white out or foggy days). They're not very versatile though, IMO. On a variable light day, they tend to amplify the light too much, like when the sun might poke through for a little bit. On days like those, the HI persimmon would be perfect. I'll actually be in the market for some HI persimmon lenses next year. Right now I'm rocking a set of fire lenses and HI yellows, two lenses on each end of the spectrum with nothing in between, haha. I'd recommend getting the HI yellows since you have some good mid spectrum lenses already.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

Persimmon lenses came with my Splice's from last season, and while they were a good all-around lens, I found that the contrast could have been better. I decided to buy a HI Persimmon replacement lens for it and the difference is definitely noticeable. On blue bird days I switch to Fire Iridium lenses, but the HI Persimmon is my go-to lens for almost all conditions.


----------



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

howeh said:


> Persimmon lenses came with my Splice's from last season, and while they were a good all-around lens, I found that the contrast could have been better. I decided to buy a HI Persimmon replacement lens for it and the difference is definitely noticeable. On blue bird days I switch to Fire Iridium lenses, but the HI Persimmon is my go-to lens for almost all conditions.


That applies to the condition above as well? Because I haven't tried any yellow lens, but I can imagine myself having trouble adjusting to it.


----------

